# Surprise holster match for the SR9c



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thought I'd share for the few of us that have one of these. Sorting through my drawer of holsters looking for some short term solution for my SR9c I came across my Milt Sparks VMII sized for a Sig P239 40 S&W that I've had forever. Sure enough it fits the SR9c like a glove. Go figure. Sits a tad higher in the holster than intended for the 239 but the trigger guard is covered appropriately and the fit is snug. Dimensionally they must be very similar although they look completely different.

Appears to be some additional room between the muzzle and the bottom of the holster so it is possible that a SR9 fulll size might also fit. I do not have one to try so I cannot confirm that. I mention it only because holster selection for the SR9c may be scarce. I thought some of my kydex Glock holsters might work given the similarities by they were all too big and loose. No doubt the rounded versus squared trigger guard designs are the major factor there. The 239 and SR9c trigger guards are different but both are rounded at the front and is my guess why this worked out. Just thought I'd share my minor discovery in case it can help some one else.


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*My surprise SR9c holster*

I found that the Don Hume 715W for a Glock 26 fits like a glove as well.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for the observation....

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks.

I had a similar thing happen to me on a holster I've owned for 20 years fitting a new gun I bought.

It's nice when that happens.

Not often though. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## CornCod (Jan 20, 2011)

The Fobus HK-1 holster for the Heckler and Koch USP pistols fits the SR-9 like a glove.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information. :smt023


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got a Remora holster (no clip). It really does stay where its supposed to without clipping to belt. Now I don't necessarily have to wear a belt. Very reasonably priced. (No I don't work for them):smt083


----------

